# 13" Clausing lathe, $750. Rochester NY .



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

Says fair cond
#6542403464


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2018)

Probably pretty worn but hey- look how much you get for 750!
Heck I'd buy it


----------

